# Ooo



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour

Quand je lance OpenOffice, tout est flou ! D'où peut bien venir ce problème ?

Merci

Albert


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2007)

tu es dans la section Linux et OS opensource

Tu ne pr&#233;cises pas quelle distrib tu as

( sinon OOO est une application trait&#233;e dans application si sous OSX)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu es dans la section Linux et OS opensource
> 
> Tu ne précises pas quelle distrib tu as
> 
> ( sinon OOO est une application traitée dans application si sous OSX)


toutes mes excuses


----------



## ericb2 (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

OpenOffice.org ? Quelle version ?

As-tu cherché dans les archives ?  La question a été posée des dizaines de fois...

-- 
ericb


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> OpenOffice.org ? Quelle version ?
> 
> ...



Oui mais rien trouvé : j'ai la version 2.0

Albert


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2007)

Pour Mac OS X.4 on en est &#224; la version 2.2.1.

Pour fonctionner, il faut avoir install&#233; X11.

Ici, le site officel d'OpenOffice.org.
L&#224;, le projet pour Mac OS X

L&#224;, un petit tuto pour installer X11.

Je te conseille de t&#233;l&#233;charger et lire la documentation d'OpenOffice.org.

Plus particuli&#232;rement le "How to" d'Eric Bachard.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour Mac OS X.4 on en est à la version 2.2.1.
> 
> Pour fonctionner, il faut avoir installé X11.
> 
> ...



Merci mais je sais tout ça, Ooo est installé et fonctionne : mon problème est que subitement tout est flou.
Merci quand même
Albert


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour Mac OS X.4 on en est à la version 2.2.1.
> 
> Pour fonctionner, il faut avoir installé X11.
> 
> ...



par exemple... cf photo
Albert


----------



## ericb2 (15 Septembre 2007)

Il faut que l'affichage soit réglé en Millions de couleurs

=> À régler dans les préférences de X11

P.S. : à titre expérimental, tu peux essayer *cette version*, il n'y a pas besoin de X11 (ne pas utiliser cette version en production ... )

-- 
ericb


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2007)

ou neooffice  ( qui ne passe pas par X11 )et qui a &#233;t&#233; recemment mis &#224; jour


----------



## ericb2 (16 Septembre 2007)

J'ai oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser que la version dont j'ai signal&#233; l'existence plus haut ( Aqua, *n'utilisant pas X11* )contient la premi&#232;re impl&#233;mentation des :

*- correcteur orthographique Mac OS X*
*- carnet d'adresses *

Plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, l'int&#233;gration du carnet d'adresses a &#233;t&#233; &#233;crite pour le projet OpenOffice.org par Omer Bar-or lors d'un Google Summer of Code. 

Si d'autres projets ont apparemment int&#233;gr&#233; cette fonctionnalit&#233;, merci de noter que c'est le projet OpenOffice.org qui a fourni le code.


-- 
ericb


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> P.S. : à titre expérimental, tu peux essayer *cette version*, il n'y a pas besoin de X11 (ne pas utiliser cette version en production ... )
> 
> --
> ericb


Tiens ?
Je m'en vais tester cela...  

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> Il faut que l'affichage soit réglé en Millions de couleurs
> 
> => À régler dans les préférences de X11
> 
> ...


J'ai honte, j'aurais pu m'en douter ! 
Merci.
je vais tester la nouvelle version...
Albert


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> Il faut que l'affichage soit réglé en Millions de couleurs
> 
> => À régler dans les préférences de X11
> 
> ...



Bonsoir

Pour cette version de ooo, il faut un processeur intel ?
Albert


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2007)

Oui. (_cf._ un autre post de ericb2).


----------



## Grug (31 Octobre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour Mac OS X.4 on en est &#224; la version 2.2.1.
> 
> Pour fonctionner, il faut avoir install&#233; X11.
> 
> ...


oui, mais o&#249; trouver la version 2.1 pour osX.3.9 ?


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Novembre 2007)

http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/download/x11-103.html


----------

